# Installing XP in Dell Vostro 2520



## sushantasarkar (Jan 15, 2014)

I want to install Windows xp 64 bit in my laptop. It is Dell Vostro 2520, with Intel Pentium dual core 2020M processor with 2GB DDR3 1600 MHz RAM and 500GB hdd. It came with preloaded Ubuntu. I tried installing windows xp 64 by booting from the cd. But after completing the initial setup when it was about to reboot it showed the blue screen of death. Same thing happened when I tried to install windows xp 32 bit. Then I installed Open SUSE 11 and deleted all the partition and created 4 GB partition for swap and 100gb as primary ext3 partition during installation. Then I again tried to install windows xp but nothing changed. Please help. I dont want to go for windows 7.  Calling Dell support didnt help as Dell does not supports windows xp for this computer telling that I will not be getting the driver for the laptop.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2014)

Its true, you might not be able to find drivers.
Why are you not installing Windows 7 ? Its better than XP in every way......


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 15, 2014)

first of all there is no point in installing any 64bit os on a 2gb(or less than 4gb) ram system & second 64bit xp is even worse than 32bit xp.now if after knowing all this you still want to install xp change sata hard disk mode from AHCI to IDE in bios chipset(or something similar) setting.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 28, 2014)

just use windows 7 its better than xp even for 2gb ram and 64bit


----------



## $hadow (Jan 28, 2014)

Support is going to be of air very soon. So why not go with Windows 7 or even 8.


----------

